# New AT&T DSL Modem / Wireless Gateway



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got the new dsl modem/wireless gateway from AT&T today... It's made by '2wire'... apparently these are replacing the Westell Versalinks... 

Very slick looking piece... Internal antennas....

Anyone have one of these yet? Any feedback??


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> Just got the new dsl modem/wireless gateway from AT&T today... It's made by '2wire'... apparently these are replacing the Westell Versalinks...
> 
> Very slick looking piece... Internal antennas....
> 
> Anyone have one of these yet? Any feedback??


Interesting! I have a 2-Wire DSL modem from SBC (before they became AT&T), that's hooked up to a Microsoft wireless router I bought myself. I wonder if they'll take a trade-in?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have the same 2701HG-D from Qwest. I hope it can handle the new 20mbps service that is on the way
*Qwest To Offer 20Mbps FTTN*


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I have the same 2701HG-D from Qwest. I hope it can handle the new 20mbps service that is on the way
> *Qwest To Offer 20Mbps FTTN*


I have the 2wire model had it for two years now and it works great I get 25 feet raridus from the unit


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I have the same 2701HG-D from Qwest. I hope it can handle the new 20mbps service that is on the way
> *Qwest To Offer 20Mbps FTTN*


wow... wish we had the 20mbps here... the max they offer right now is 6


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I have Charter 10Mbps here in Reno with an upgrade to 15 by Spring '08


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

well... this thing is going BACK to AT&T... hooked it up last night... all seemed okay at first... went all through the setup... very nice UI by the way... set my SSID... set my wep key... set my mac address filtering... then tried connecting using my new macbook... airport connected to it fine.. but as soon as I opened safari... it would pull an internal error page out of the modem that said no broadband connection found.. or could not connect to ISP... you could hit 'retry'.. and it would eventually connect to the internet.. but not after trying to force the 'success' page onto you 10-12 times...

i wasn't in front of the modem when this was happening... and i didn't figure it out until this afternoon... turns out... every time I open safari... the dsl light goes red and the connection resets... AT&T had no troubleshooting steps to offer me... a nice guy at 2wire suggested I change the 'name' of my macbook and eliminate all spaces and special characters... said that is a known bug with macs... seemed to fix it for a minute... but the problem is back... 

oh well.. AT&T is sending me another one... I will give it a shot... if not, back to the versalink...


----------

